# First molt,how long?



## kikicockatiel (Jun 3, 2008)

kiki is going through her first molt about how long does the whole process last ?


----------



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

I have seen them take as long as 3 months but usually 3 - 4 weeks. It all depends on the bird i guess, also they can loose feathers all year long...be happy.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I think it varies in birds some heavier then others, it normally lasts for a few weeks sorry I couldn't pin it down any better  I am just going off what I observed in mine.


----------



## kikicockatiel (Jun 3, 2008)

thanx guys one more question,what is this i here about the whole losing of the pearls meaning boy or girl and what exactly are pearls is it the white spots on there feathers ?? sorry dumb question i know but i wasnt sure:blush:


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Don't worry its not a dumb question at all  with the Pearl mutation if you have a male he will start to lose some of his pearling in the first moult it usually takes a few moults for them to go but you will notice that some start to go in the first one for example my white face pearl Lee lost half his pearling mostly on his back in his first moult now if you have a female she will keep all of them when she moults and stay looking the same as she does now. 

Here is an example a picture of Lee months ago when he still had a lot of his pearling 








And here is a picture of him after he moulted his back is mostly just grey now and eventually all the white pearls will go and he will look more like a grey in the body.


----------



## kikicockatiel (Jun 3, 2008)

oh,:wacko: ok well i guess its just a wait and see kind of thing


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

kikicockatiel said:


> oh,:wacko: ok well i guess its just a wait and see kind of thing


Yup pretty much  If kiki is going through a moult now you should know very soon with Lee I noticed within the first few days he started to lose some of them.


----------



## kikicockatiel (Jun 3, 2008)

just thought i'd post a pic
http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h174/j9hardison/pets003.jpg
http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h174/j9hardison/pets007.jpg


----------

